# Garage heater issues



## Jigglestick (Nov 13, 2021)

Hi, my garage heater is giving me issues. Model number WGH 45AH0134. When I turn on the thermostat, and call for heat, I get a click at the thermostat, then one at the heater. The next thing that SHOULD happen, is the exhaust fan should start. It doesn't. A few seconds later, my gas valve, (Part # SV9410M2902), gives me a 3 flash code. (Pressure switch open longer than 30 seconds). Unit will not fire. 20 seconds later, the blower fan starts. But since the heater didn't ignite, it simply blows cool air.

The 1st thing I did was to replace the Pressure Switch. No change. I then replaced the rubber hose from exhauster to pressure switch. No change. Then I unplugged the exhaust fan and applied a direct 110v to ensure that the fan was working. It works. I removed my chimney to check for blockage. All clear. So, I suspected the Smart Valve and replaced it. No change. On the fan timer circuit board, I removed the thermostat wires and jumped the terminals. No change. While the jumper wire was on, I took a reading from the new gas valve by the leads that go to the exhauster. I got 28v. (Shouldn't it be 110v?)
This heater has worked fine for 20 years in my garage. Which is a very clean, finished environment. Aside from replacing the fan timer board twice. (Last time was in 2011)
Any help would be greatly appreciated. With $360 into this heater just this week, I can't afford to continue simply throwing parts at it. I would just buy a new heater, but all that I have seen in my price range have all the hookups and exhaust on the left side. Mine is on the right. I don't want to go through changing all my mounting, etc.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

